# Impossible de faire tourner acrobat reader sur mon mac



## raf01 (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je rencontre un petit souci avec mon mac (PPC G4 version 10.4.11):
 Quand j'ai un document en PDF téléchargé je le lire sans problème avec aperçu mais le problème se pose quand je dois consulter online un PDF. 
Je n'ai pas acrobat reader. j'ai donctéléchargé une version pour 10.4.11 mais ça ne marche pas. l'installation s'effectue correctement mais au moment d'ouvrir le programme, ça coince (message : "un élément important est manquant").
Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aiguiller?
Merci d'avance.
Raf01


----------



## raf01 (6 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste concernant mon souci?merci d'avance.
Raf01


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2011)

Avec quel navigateur ? et quelle version ?


----------



## raf01 (6 Juin 2011)

firefox 3.5.19
Une idée?


----------



## Invité (7 Juin 2011)

Essaie avec le dernier Safari pour ton système.
La lecture des Pdf se fait directement, sans plug-in. C'est pas une solution pour Firefox, mais on y verra peut être plus clair


----------



## raf01 (7 Juin 2011)

Malheureusement, ça ne fonctionne pas. Il demande toujours de sélectionner acrobat reader.
Bizarre quand-même...

Raf01


----------



## Invité (7 Juin 2011)

Je me souviens d'avoir eu ce problème après une install du Reader avec la Cs "je ne suis plus quoi". Si j'y pense j'essaie de retrouver.

Regarde ce post en attendant


----------



## raf01 (7 Juin 2011)

Merci !


----------

